# Fucking Terrorists!!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just great, i'm due to fly to the US on Saturday morning on business & due to these fucking idiots i can now not take on board any hand luggage, will have to check my holdall into the hold which will add needless time to my already 14hr journey & will suffer additional delays at both ends.

Thanks a fucking bunch. These long haul flights are bad enough without being forced to have the choice of nothing to do or watch a film. No laptop, no ipod, no PSP.

I know the bigger picture & the general publics safety is a slightly higher concern than my requirements, but i was already not looking forward to going & now i'm really angry so just venting on here.

When will it all fucking end????

Ps. You enjoy your Carribean holiday Mr fucking useless Prime Minister Blair. I bet your travel plans have not been disrupted, cnut.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

At least you can pitch up to the airport prepared - just think of the poor souls feverishly trying to re-pack on the floor of the terminal building today.

Family is due to fly out to Chicago tomorrow lunch time - at least we can pack accordingly now .............. if the flight isn't cancelled ............. perhaps your flight will be cancelled providing you with 'a result' of sorts .............. although it'll probably just be delayed by hours


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I haven'nt been to the U.S for about a year, and i could of sworn people had laptops etc (not me i just got pissed  ) who are you flying with ?

***edit just seen the other post in O.T that'll be why then  Oh well if you are flying 1st class just enjoy the Champagne [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garvin said:


> At least you can pitch up to the airport prepared - just think of the poor souls feverishly trying to re-pack on the floor of the terminal building today.
> 
> Family is due to fly out to Chicago tomorrow lunch time - at least we can pack accordingly now .............. if the flight isn't cancelled ............. perhaps your flight will be cancelled providing you with 'a result' of sorts .............. although it'll probably just be delayed by hours


That's the only saving grace, however it won't make the actual trip any less shit. I'm just hoping that by Saturday things will have calmed down a little & the delays should be minimal, however i feel US Customs will be even more fucking annoying than usual & i can't see me making my Newark connection onto San Fran.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> ........ however i feel US Customs will be even more fucking annoying than usual.......


It is just not possible for them to be 'even more annoying' ......... it just isn't :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

My sister is due to fly to Mombassa later today for a well earned holiday. Dread to think of the stress she is going through now...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> I haven'nt been to the U.S for about a year, and i could of sworn people had laptops etc (not me i just got pissed  ) who are you flying with ?
> 
> ***edit just seen the other post in O.T that'll be why then  Oh well if you are flying 1st class just enjoy the Champagne [smiley=sick2.gif]


Sting in that tail though. I am flying 1st Class with Continental but only on the outbound sections (Manchester - Newark & Newark to San Fran) as the return legs were fullup in 1st, however i'm picking up a rental car in San Fran so can hardly get shit faced on the flight :evil: Perhaps if i just hammer the bubbly on the 1st leg & then sober up on the 2nd leg i'll be OK.

The films had better be good, that's all i can say.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > I haven'nt been to the U.S for about a year, and i could of sworn people had laptops etc (not me i just got pissed  ) who are you flying with ?
> ...


ah, poor W7PMC, is it 'only' business class on the way back? they don't even let you kick a random economy passenger from there do they...... :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm off to Florry in just over a week as well, but TBH I'd rather be checked twice and have no hand luggage than know that the dick I'm sat next to could be storing a bomb in the overhead compartment.

Look on the bright side - you'll have no twat leaning over you every five minutes to ask for there stuff to be took out of their bag AGAIN :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Took my rellies to Heathrow this morning to fly to LA. Luckily we saw the news before we left and ahd some clear carrier bags for them to pack their tickets etc into.

Dread to think how long it will be before they leave. When I dropped them off I hadn't seen a plane take off or land at ant time when we were driving down the M25, M4, M4 spur. A very unusual occurence!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I dont want to be pesimistic, but this stinks.

Blair has left...

Its going to shit in the Middle East...

Lets scare the country into supporting any future (and probably already planned) action by the UK and USA.

Basically, what they have done is cut off the UK from the rest of the world. I cannot fly into the UK now, at all. Not that that's a bad thing to be honest.

Question is what have they "found" at these addresses. If anything.

For the Met to state "that we are confident" and "we believe"....remember that poor "terrorist" shot multiple times...they were "confident" then.

Just my tuppenth...

Jae


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Apparently some of the people arrested were in High Wycombe!!

Saw the Police Helicopter up last night....wondered what it was for.....!!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

phodge said:


> Apparently some of the people arrested were in High Wycombe!!
> 
> Saw the Police Helicopter up last night....wondered what it was for.....!!!!


I heard it last night - didn't see it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


RAOFL, nope it's Coach all the way coming back so no-one to kick apart from the seat in front as my kness are tucked under it  . The upgrade going out is from using my OnePass miles, not paid for by me or my company, Coach is my companies policy.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

phodge said:


> Took my rellies to Heathrow this morning to fly to LA. Luckily we saw the news before we left and ahd some clear carrier bags for them to pack their tickets etc into.
> 
> Dread to think how long it will be before they leave. When I dropped them off I hadn't seen a plane take off or land at ant time when we were driving down the M25, M4, M4 spur. A very unusual occurence!


I've heard it's total chaos at Heathrow right now


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

from the thread title you should also include the UK & USA governments IMO.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Kell said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently some of the people arrested were in High Wycombe!!
> ...


It was between your house and mine, over the Bowerdean area.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

phodge said:


> Apparently some of the people arrested were in High Wycombe!!
> 
> Saw the Police Helicopter up last night....wondered what it was for.....!!!!


BBC news still just states arrests in London & the West Midlands, no mention of High Wycombe although i suppose it's on the main drag from London - West Midlands :lol: :wink:

I agree with Jae, i reckon it will be another false alarm & bullshit smoke screens, but this may finally drive that prick (Blair) out of his office.

Also just read that US Homeland Security is on a hightened state of alert for all flights incoming to the US from the UK. What a fucking thought, US Customs already think they're God & act like total power crazed tossers, so now it will be really good fun & some Imigration queues to die for.

It just gets better & better. I guess it's a case of revert to British sterotype & just suck it up & accept it :evil:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

was said:


> from the thread title you should also include the UK & USA governments IMO.


Very true (fuckwits)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Jae said:


> I dont want to be pesimistic, but this stinks.
> 
> Blair has left...
> 
> ...


I think you are right on the money Jae.


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Jae said:


> I dont want to be pesimistic, but this stinks.
> 
> Blair has left...
> 
> ...


On the ball m8.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently some of the people arrested were in High Wycombe!!
> ...


BBC saying High Wycombe about half way down the main page....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

My girlfriend is BA crew, she was grounded at Stockholm this morning, she has now offloaded the passengers and is enroute back to the hotel for the night, she will find out this evening what time her flight is this morning.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> My girlfriend is BA crew, she was grounded at Stockholm this morning, she has now offloaded the passengers and is enroute back to the hotel for the night, she will find out this evening what time her flight is this morning.


Trolley Dolly.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > My girlfriend is BA crew, she was grounded at Stockholm this morning, she has now offloaded the passengers and is enroute back to the hotel for the night, she will find out this evening what time her flight is this morning.
> ...


  
Tad more to it than that, and ever increasing roles what with the current scares. Only pre req was her aesthetics, which im more than happy to live with :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

ronin said:


> Tad more to it than that, and ever increasing roles what with the current scares. Only pre req was her aesthetics, which im more than happy to live with :wink:


if her aes is OK whats the rest like :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This is complete shite.

Restricting everything onto a flight is a joke, and completely unacceptable. I find it hard to believe that simply dissallowing hand luggage will prevent a bomb for fuck sake. I hate to state the obvious, but if they intend to do it, it will happen, unfortunately. It has in the past, and will do in the future.

The USA seem to have the right idea, albeit a suprise, in banning JUST liquids and gels in the hand luggage, as that is the threat, and they need to update the scanning equipment to cater for it. If, as they say, they have been under surveylance for sooooo many months, why wasnt this introduced in new technology, rather than scare mongering and ruining many thousands of people's day/week.

I'm speechless at this, and it takes the UK one more step across the big blue away from Europe.

Jae


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

phodge said:


> Apparently some of the people arrested were in High Wycombe!!
> 
> Saw the Police Helicopter up last night....wondered what it was for.....!!!!


For those of you that know the area....according to my 'ear-to-the-ground' it was in Micklefield, just the other side of the railway bridge from the A40.

Police have the area sealed off and forensics are going through the house and garden.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Jae said:


> This is complete shite.
> 
> Restricting everything onto a flight is a joke, and completely unacceptable. I find it hard to believe that simply dissallowing hand luggage will prevent a bomb for fuck sake. I hate to state the obvious, but if they intend to do it, it will happen, unfortunately. It has in the past, and will do in the future.
> 
> ...


you are applying sense & logic to the USA/UK government actions :!: its a lost cause I hate to say :evil:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


BBC news at lunchtime (telly) were showing live pictures from H. Wycombe with "Terror Raid" as the title. Very West Midlands :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OMG!!! BBC now reporting a house raided in Walton Drive. That's 3 streets away from my house!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I think I'll start on the underground bunker in the back garden now.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

phodge said:


> OMG!!! BBC now reporting a house raided in Walton Drive. That's 3 streets away from my house!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!


If they are out there, get in yer TT and drive past so we can see you on telly


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

And everyone asks why I choose to live on mainland europe!!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!! BBC now reporting a house raided in Walton Drive. That's 3 streets away from my house!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!
> ...


Brilliant


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

ronin said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Would be good, if only I wasn't at work 70 miles away. And without the TT, as I needed the Jeep to take rellies and luggage to Heathrow this morning.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Jae said:


> This is complete shite.
> 
> Restricting everything onto a flight is a joke, and completely unacceptable. I find it hard to believe that simply dissallowing hand luggage will prevent a bomb for fuck sake. I hate to state the obvious, but if they intend to do it, it will happen, unfortunately. It has in the past, and will do in the future.
> 
> ...


The whole thing may well be shite ................. but as the police et al have now gone public on raids they just cannot take the risk. Imagine if a bomb did 'sneak through' at this time, the Authorities would be put under a tad of pressure for recognising the threat and perceived as doing nothing about it. In reality the threat may now be low ................ but it is not zero.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

As long as I have a hole in my arse, its never going to be zero, but there is also common sense that should prevail.

It just angers me that a minority, once again, fucks it up for everyone else.

This has many repercussions, way beyond what is happening today.

Just my point of view.

J.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

phodge said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


Damn......ring a neighbour and get them to pose as you......they could hold a card saying "Hello TT people, I'm Phodge" :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Unfortunately, it seems that some of my neighbours may have been arrested! Do you really think I'd trust any of them with my TT??

:wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Noticed the High Wycombe mention from around lunchtime. No community is safe nowadays. :evil:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Saw an interview with an Arab looking passenger who was removed from a flight to the US this morning (think it was at Heathrow). They stated the airline had decided not to allow Stand-By passengers to fly, even though he was already aboard, his luggage in the hold & the plane had left the gate. They later stated that he did not fit a certain profile so was removed for security reasons :?

The whole world has truly gone fucking mad. :evil:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I think the figure of people emigrating from the UK will rocket past 400,000 this year!

Keep sailing west Britain, you're almost there (unfortunately).


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> I think the figure of people emigrating from the UK will rocket past 400,000 this year!


out: 400k WASPs 

in:  :?: :?:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> And everyone asks why I choose to live on mainland europe!!!


Like Madrid?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I can bet you the terrorists are laughing their faces off, this is a joke and they have succeeded!

I am glad I am not flying this week, no way I am putting my laptop in a suitcase, in the hope that it comes out in one piece, or indeed comes out at all...


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

This is ridiculous. My wife got stuck in Switzerland today as RyanAir cancelled her flight home. Options were to wait until next week for the next flight or have a refund of the unused leg. That will be 99p then :x - cost me a bloody fortune to get her on the overnight train to Paris and then Eurostar in the morning!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

IanWest said:


> This is ridiculous. My wife got stuck in Switzerland today as RyanAir cancelled her flight home. Options were to wait until next week for the next flight or have a refund of the unused leg. That will be 99p then :x - cost me a bloody fortune to get her on the overnight train to Paris and then Eurostar in the morning!!!


Strange how the railways were running normally yesterday no delays or anyting and we coped with all the extra passengers ,busy yes but we hust got people there with no fuss


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> IanWest said:
> 
> 
> > This is ridiculous. My wife got stuck in Switzerland today as RyanAir cancelled her flight home. Options were to wait until next week for the next flight or have a refund of the unused leg. That will be 99p then :x - cost me a bloody fortune to get her on the overnight train to Paris and then Eurostar in the morning!!!
> ...


Not on mine they didn't.

Call me extra cynical, but whenever there's a big 'scare' like this, it seems Chiltern railways manages to find a 'suspect' package somewhere.

I suspect, however, they're blaming their slow running trains on something else.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Strange how the railways were running normally yesterday no delays or anyting and we coped with all the extra passengers ,busy yes but we hust got people there with no fuss


What platform does the train to New York leave from?

:wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Strange how the railways were running normally yesterday no delays or anyting and we coped with all the extra passengers ,busy yes but we hust got people there with no fuss
> ...


Platform 9 - get off at Shiremoor. 

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... +Tyneside+[City/Town/Village]&searchp=newsearch.srf&mapp=newmap.srf


----------

